# Help! Horse camp crafts...



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

decorating horse shoes, and maybe let them take a picture of them with a horse that they ride during camp and you could put it in there.

For younger girls, maybe coloring in different horses.

Maybe (depending on how many girls attend the camp) you could get inexpensive halters and they could decorate them with glitter glue and beads and sequence.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Great ideas Appy! I have written them down!!!
Can anyone else add to these ideas???? I know some of you have attended horse camps! I am not the only one!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I remember one year at camp we finger painted the one horses named Big Bertha! LOL she was cute and then we played dress up with the horses it was actually really FUNNY!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Mmm...I was going to say teach them to tie rope halters, but that actually takes awhile to learn Still, maybe...
Maybe make rhythm beads, that's a lot less labor intensive


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah lol I dont think it would take that long to learn? maybe im wrong


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> decorating horse shoes, and maybe let them take a picture of them with a horse that they ride during camp and you could put it in there.
> 
> For younger girls, maybe coloring in different horses.
> 
> Maybe (depending on how many girls attend the camp) you could get inexpensive halters and they could decorate them with glitter glue and beads and sequence.



i decorated horse shoes and took a picture either with the horse i rode during the time i was at camp or a horse that i really liked in the barn. it was so much fun!


----------



## twinkle_toes (Dec 29, 2007)

when i went to pony camp we decorated horse shoes and painted the ponies names we were riding on them. also there are little wooden horses that they can paint to look like there favorite pony, umm take pictures of them with ponies and have them decorate picture frames for them

just some ideas ill probably think of more later


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah! I am getting some really great ideas from everybody! Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

How about decorating shirts? Like, all the kids bring in a white t-shirt. You can paint a horse using some little kid's paint...& some glitter. I did that at horse camp once- it was fun!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

What about taking large sheets of paper and having the younger girls finger paint walk -trot-canter patterns on sheets of paper...maybe you could team up 2 girls and paint their feet...(my 13 and 11yo would love this one)

You could teach basic braiding.

You could always play pin the tail on the donkey!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

We just had a camp a couple months ago. 

here one idea: If you guys have an arena, we set up cones and jumps and trot poles and made a course. So they had to race with the stick horses we got at the dallor store all it cost was 5-6 bucks maybe. It wore the kids out and they wanted to do it over and over again... they went through it like I dunno I whole bunch. 

Another idea: More for an art craft. We made picture frames and at walmart they have the foam stuff, like its faom contruction paper then we had the foam stick on things cowgirl theme. They liked doing that and there were glitter stuff, got at the dallor store. 

We also got pics of saddles and bridles and tought them what part is what and had work sheets and we had a saddle and bridle in the "art stall" So they could be "tested". Then we also had a horse and they learned the parts of the horse. Then they could go to a horse and actually see it and be tested. 

Ummm Oh ya we also had them clean stalls lol I dont recommend that unless you want them to strip the stall. Cause they just throw EVERYTHING in the wheelbarrow. 

The age groups were all young I think the youngest weve ever had was like 5 yrs all the way to like 10 maybe if not younger. And they all did really well with learning it and stuff. 

I hope that all helps and is enough!

EDIT: 
Ok so I also remembered that we let them paint on the horses. And it was really messy. But they liked it. 

And with the pic frames I took pics of the girls with each of the lesson horse (4 horses) so we could pick out which of the pics look the best because either the horse dosent look good but the kid does or the kid is smiling and the horse is like rubbing his head on her. 

What we did with time...if you guys need help with that. But we had them split into groups and group 1 got to ride group 2 did the art work and I OH (lol blond moment) group 3 did grooming and tacking up. And they were tought all the RIGHT way to groom and to goom and walk and be around the horse safely. Then they each had like a half hour depending on how the riding group is going. 

...Sheesh im going to have the whole thing planned out. :shock: K well I think im done. Sorry its like an overload slap of stuff all at once. But it all worked out so well and everyone was happy. And they learned a lot. And the proper way to do things and thats what thies camps are for to teach them not to just get on and ride and have fun but to give them a step up. Crap I am just gabbing away!


----------

